# How many riggers?



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a 221 Islander with the 8 foot boom. I have accumulated 7 downriggers, 4 elec. and 3 manual. I mostly fish Frankfort. I also have the assortment of dipsy and lead equipment. I'm basically starting from scratch.
Your opinions needed please...

How would you rig this boat, and briefly, why?


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I have a 221 Isander as well, I run 3 electric riggers, 3 dipsies and 2-4 lines off of the planer boards.


----------



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

We gotta 21 rinker. 3 capt pack big jons. Lots of lead/copper and diver.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> I have a 221 Isander as well, I run 3 electric riggers, 3 dipsies and 2-4 lines off of the planer boards.


I should add I only have 2 in-line planer boards and do not really want to add any more at this time.


----------



## thomas11 (Mar 30, 2006)

it is your boat..what do you want to run??set it up to suit you...good luck:yikes::yikes:


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I run 4 on my boat. Why? I have been on quite a few that had only 3 and when one when down, now you can only run 2. That really suxs when a rigger bite is HOT. I was in a tourney few yrs back and the up/down switch broke on one of my cannons. But I still had three to use


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

luv2havemoartime said:


> I should add I only have 2 in-line planer boards and do not really want to add any more at this time.


 Sell couple of those extra riggers and buy some more inlines. For $25 a piece, they are worth it to have more than 2.


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

With the size of boat, you could put two extend booms (4 footers) on the sides, two corner 2 foot booms, and one 2 foot down the middle. This way you could run the outsides higher, corners lower, and the middle with a big spinner fly or magnum spoon. When running out of Ludington as a first mate this worked alot of the time. The middle rigger seemed to attract the fish and they would pound the corner spoons/plugs if they didn't want the middle rigger. The outside riggers always were run with spoons set back farther away from the weight and took alot of the higher steelies/cohos/kings. Then run a couple of dipsey's and if allowed a couple of lead/coppers off the side. That way you could tune into the fish's attitude for the day and adjust as needed. I truely think that some days running alot closer to the boat turns them on, and with only a couple of riggers you limit yourself if the bite is going on deeper than the dipseys can get. Also if you have heavy boat traffic and need to turn quicker you have that ability with the riggers and not so much with the lead core/copper. Seems like when the fishing is good everyone is out to catch them and it leads to alot of headaches when you run alot of the stuff way out to the sides as apposed to behind the boat. If the fish are off and want something farther back just adjust your leads on the riggers and you still have the ability to turn out of a pack if needed. Also the hookup rates are going to be better with the shorter leads off the riggers. Just my 02 cents, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

I have 4 electrics (cannons) on my 195 4 Winns. Also run dispies and cores to get a spread of 8 to 9 rods. I have yet to run more than 3 cores at a time just like you (2 on boards and one down the chute). 

I'm debating on selling my 195 4 Winns and my 14.5 Starcraft and consolodating into a larger 18-19 ft deep v aluminum multifishing platform but expect to keep the same basic spread if and when I change.

With 4 riggers I usually have 1 or 2 pretty deep - middle riggers - and then run one (stbd out down) up high (30 and up) with steelie bait and long leads and one (port out down) with speed and temp looking for the break at about 40 to 60 down.

Then 2 dispies (Fireline) and 2 in line cores (up to 14 colors) with or without snap weights depending on hot depth range. 

I have triple tite lok holders on the side for dispies and cores. Dual holders on all riggers and a single tite lok down the chute. Center riggers are fixed mount and out down riggers have swivel mounts.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You can easily mount four downriggers. Then you can run 4 dipsies or planers off of the side of the boat. THe more lines that you get out there the more you have that can get tangeled up with a big fish or a sudden turn of the boat. I play by a simple rule if the bite is on good run as few lines as necessary. My boat is rigged for 8 lines but lots of times I only run two. I confront several boats per year that the operator does not have a clue how to drive so a sudden turn can leave you untangling lines.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I would mount two riggers on the corners and be done with it. Way more fish come from the board rods than do riggers these days. 

4 riggers is a waste IMO. 

Sure, there will be days when the riggers are hot for a period of time, but in reality when you look back at what presentation caught fish the majority of the time, it would not be downriggers on the boats on which I fish.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Great info gents, thanks. Has anyone also sseen my "normal" gimbal mount post? What do I have. Click on my name (luv2...) and you will see the photo on the right side of the page. Thanks.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

I disagree with what some have said about 4 riggers being useless. IMO, if you have room, go with 4. During the "suicide bite" riggers are usually our top producer. You can set them fast and get them to the exact depth where the fish are. It's a pain to run copper, lead, etc during this time because it's dark and there is usually heavy boat traffic. Sure the riggers might slow down once the sun comes up, then it's time to pull one or two of them and set the long lines. Having 2 riggers limits your options IMO. Yes, you can stack 2 riggers, but having 4 is the way to go. You never know what the fish will want on any given day, staying as versatile as you possibly can will only increase your odds at filling the cooler.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Robert Holmes said:


> I confront several boats per year that the operator does not have a clue how to drive so a sudden turn can leave you untangling lines.


Thats an easy fix. Don't fish in the pack


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Robert Holmes said:


> My boat is rigged for 8 lines but lots of times I only run two.


See, now I'm the opposite. My boat is rigged for 20 but usually only run 12. Keyword usually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nailer (Feb 28, 2004)

BFG said:


> I would mount two riggers on the corners and be done with it. Way more fish come from the board rods than do riggers these days.
> 
> 4 riggers is a waste IMO.
> 
> Sure, there will be days when the riggers are hot for a period of time, but in reality when you look back at what presentation caught fish the majority of the time, it would not be downriggers on the boats on which I fish.


I agree with this^^^.
I run 
2 riggers
4 divers
4 coppers/cores


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Robert Holmes said:


> My boat is rigged for 8 lines but lots of times I only run two.


 Really? 
Even my 14 footer is "rigged" for more than that, but the most I have ever run off of it was 12...mostly because you can't really get more than 4 guys in it.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

thomas11 said:


> it is your boat..what do you want to run??set it up to suit you...good luck:yikes::yikes:


It's like having a fridge full of food and not knowing how to cook...looking for advice.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

4 elec riggers, swivel bases on all. Then add your dipsy rodholders, then setup for your inlines, at least 2 per side. Now, I love my riggers, but if I had to choose between riggers or boards w/ lead it would be boards. Get more boards!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

Id put 4 on there especially if you have a single screw or lower unit..3 is always goofy or in the propwash ...in the morning the riggers are still hot and i would really miss the 4 when harbor fishing....you can still run a lopsided 3 or knock down to 2 if you need....yah in the later hours of the day only 1 rigger was working this year the very deepest...but later in the season this last year sept. oct. nov. The 4 rigger spread with sliders on everything took the majority of the fish...where would i have been if they wern't on the boat...catching 3-8 fish like everyone else...insteed or 20 or 25.....its nice to keep you options open


----------

